# 2013 front bumper removal?



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a rock shatter the glass for the passenger fog lamp but it looks like the whole bumper needs to be removed to replace. Has anyone done this yet and if so a little help would be amazing. 

Thank you! 

Sean


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

If it's just the fog glass...look in your owner's manual for bulb replacement...the grill is removable and then you can access the fogs with a driver. No need to pull the whole bumper cover assembly. 

Good luck!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> If it's just the fog glass...look in your owner's manual for bulb replacement...the grill is removable and then you can access the fogs with a driver. No need to pull the whole bumper cover assembly.
> 
> Good luck!:thumbup::beer:


This

posted using tapatalk


----------



## mariano_7_ch (Aug 1, 2005)

somebody has a DIY for the front bumper removal?


----------



## bodddy2004 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a 2013 VW Beetle and my front grill got smashed by a rock - the one with the 2 PDC sensors on it, under the license plate. I have a new grill but I cannot remove the old one - do you have a user manual or some indications on how to remove the grill? Do I need to remove the entire front bumper?

Thank you!


----------

